# : Tier.Net Technologies, LLC (Tier.Net) Launches New Line of VPS Hosting Solutions Powered by Solid



## TierNet (Nov 18, 2014)

Monday, November 17, 2014, Melbourne, Florida, USA: Tier.Net Technologies, LLC (http://www.tier.net) launched new and improved VPS (virtual private server) hosting plans to their arsenal of high-performance and reliable web hosting solutions. The new VPS hosting plans include major upgrades, with changes across the board, including increased RAM, bandwidth, and storage.   Additionally, clients now have an option to select solid state storage powered by Samsung 840 series SSD drives utilizing hardware RAID with battery backups.

The improved resources such as RAM and bandwidth are designed to deliver optimum performance and high data transfer at a low price. The most significant addition to the upgrade is fast SSD RAID storage space, which compared to traditional storage, reads/writes data up to 800x faster, offering quicker data execution with enhanced overall server performance and I/O response time. With the upgrade option to SSD technology, Tier.Net is bringing highly responsive and blazing fast virtual servers for web designers, IT professionals, and individuals.   New KVM based nodes feature fast Intel Xeon E3-1270v3 processors and a low client/server ratio. 

Tier.Net’s VPS hosting solution is ideal for customers who need hosting that is more powerful than that of traditional shared hosting platforms, yet require performance and flexibility of a dedicated server.  The virtual servers offered by Tier.Net provide security, scalability and reliability backed by the latest virtualization and cloud control panels. Experienced admins can choose self-managed servers or those looking for full management, can leave the administration to Tier.net.    In addition, Tier.Net has launched “Ultimate Management” for only $15.00 a month, which includes full management with domain-level support, script/application advice and troubleshooting, a dedicated account manager, and up to 50GB off-site backup storage.

“In this competitive marketplace, client demand dictates that we provide as many options as feasible.  It makes sense to upgrade our feature set and to make SSD storage available as an option to our VPS clients,” said John Dundon, Managing Partner at Tier.Net.   Dundon further added, “With the newly upgraded VPS configurations, we offer industry-leading VPS hosting at very affordable prices.  For a limited time, we are excited to make our lightning fast SSD RAID drives available at no additional cost.”

Tier.Net’s VPS hosting solutions start from just $15.49 with further savings on annual billing cycles. All VPS servers are powered by cutting edge nodes with the latest hardware wholly owned by Tier.Net.  Tier.Net’s datacentres provide outstanding connections to the United States, Europe, and Asia/Pacific .   Each are connected to high speed, N+2 redundant, multi-homed transit providers to offer a 100% uptime SLA and zero packet loss. Tier.net owns its own hardware, network equipment, and asserts an in-house staff available 24/7/365 for assistance.  For more information, visit http://www.tier.net.

*About Tier.Net Technologies LLC:*

Established in early 2013, Tier.Net has made a name for itself by offering quality web hosting solutions. Tier.Net offers Business Web Hosting, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, Dedicated Servers, and Domain Registration at competitive prices in the market. Its unparalleled support makes it exemplary for clients searching for a solid web hosting provider for their personal and business sites.


----------

